# Another Billy loose in the city!



## CocoNUT (Dec 5, 2012)

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=news/local&id=8907619&hpt=us_bn8


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 5, 2012)

Lol!  Headbutt and BITE?  Okay, sounds a bit exaggerated there.  I can see the headbutting but never heard of a goat chasing afyer something to bite it.


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 5, 2012)

maybe they were tastey?! Or were wearing the latest in organic fabric wear?!


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm dieing of laughter here. Of all things a goat!  That one guy seemed so serious about it too, LOL


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 5, 2012)

With all of these stories lately we could pool our resources and come up with a "Goats Gone Wild" video series! lol


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 6, 2012)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> With all of these stories lately we could pool our resources and come up with a "Goats Gone Wild" video series! lol


Goats GONE WILD,   LOL.  That is just too funny!  It should be Boys gone wild since most of these stories have been about male animals...


----------



## SkyWarrior (Dec 10, 2012)

Looked like a LaMancha?


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 10, 2012)

SkyWarrior said:
			
		

> Looked like a LaMancha?


I think you are right Sky! I had to look at the video a couple times and look at the other video that is the Raw video of it too that gives a better shot of the goat, but he definitely has lamancha ears.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey, people let their dogs and cats run loose all the time. Why can't we let our goats run around!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh yeah, that guy had at least some La Mancha in him. That was good to see they didn't make him seem like the devil like they seem to do.


----------



## HappyFamilyFarm (Dec 11, 2012)

shoot he didn't resist being walked.  They would of had to drag one of the whethers I have down that street.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 11, 2012)

HappyFamilyFarm said:
			
		

> shoot he didn't resist being walked.  They would of had to drag one of the whethers I have down that street.


hah Or my Alana. It would have taken then forever to even catch her then to drag her? GL on that


----------

